

Tim Cook explains the motivation behind Beats acquisition - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/05/28/tim-cook-explains-the-motivation-behind-beats-acquisition/

======
pedalpete
This seems strange to me. Wouldn't Apple's acquisition of LaLa have given them
a head start in the music subscription business in '09?

